# cable end



## spoker (May 14, 2014)

Anyone ever had any luck replacing the little round furel on the end of a 2 or 3 speed shifter cable,i know there is a bolt on replacement or the 3 speeds but thats not what im looking for,thanks


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 14, 2014)

Never done this but you can take some led melt it and then let it dry onto the cable end and shave it off until it fits into the screw on piece


----------



## rideahiggins (May 14, 2014)

How about a new cable? Or is this some one of a kind thing. Can you show us what your working with? Maybe someone has one.


----------



## spoker (May 14, 2014)

have a line on one thanks


----------



## pedal_junky (May 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> have a line on one thanks




Be careful buying NOS SA shifter cables, they pull out pretty easy and you'll be back in the same position you were to start. Buy the anchor bolt and be done with it.


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2014)

thanks for the heads up but this is for a 2 speed


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2014)

I have the same problem! i am messing around with a 1969 raleigh and the existing cable has tht cylinder shaped "nugget", not sure what it is called frayed off.

I was thinking about just getting new breaklines. it sounds safer than messing around with frayed metal and splicing it to other metals. You dont want to be riding along and have tht piece pop off again.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2014)

bikiba said:


> I have the same problem! i am messing around with a 1969 raleigh and the existing cable has tht cylinder shaped "nugget", not sure what it is called frayed off.
> 
> I was thinking about just getting new breaklines. it sounds safer than messing around with frayed metal and splicing it to other metals. You dont want to be riding along and have tht piece pop off again.





Not correct for a restoration, but very correct for confidence in stopping.


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Not correct for a restoration, but very correct for confidence in stopping. View attachment 151537




 Frank that looks "serious". i would almost rely on that to tow something behind my car!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Frank that looks "serious". i would almost rely on that to tow something behind my car!




Hehe, yes it does the job (photo not to scale)  ;^)


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 15, 2014)

Regarding the Raleigh brake issue:

Raleigh "pattern" brake calipers use proprietary double ended cables. The originals had a pear-ish shaped metal end soldered onto the cable. These came on Raleigh Sports type bikes.

Raleigh also sold other brands that used "Phillips" pattern brakes. These brakes use a single-ended cable, which is the common one today. The plain end threads through a pinch bolt and then the bolt is tightened on the cable to hold it. 

The Raleigh type cables are no longer made. The Phillips type ones are, and are quite common. The first solution is to change calipers to the Phillips type. These came on Raleigh-made Phillips, Triumph, Hercules/AMF Hercules, Dunelt, basically any "lower" rank Raleigh-made brand. Get them cheap and swap them one is solution #1. 

However, if you want to run the original calipers, what you need is a part called a cable "knarp". A knarp is a metal piece that is shaped like a cable end, but with a hole and a pinch grub screw in it to hold it to the cable.






You want to take the dimensions of the caliper mount for where the cable end goes, then get your cable diameter. Then go online and look for a proper knarp. I have a couple of experimental ones I acquired from a fellow Raleigh guy who turns them on a lathe. He is not commercially producing them and at the moment they are one-off projects, but this is the sort of thing you want.





Harris Cyclery has some knarps of the hexagonal type:

http://harriscyclery.net/product/odyssey-odyssey-cable-knarps-1280.htm

They also have a pretty good knowledge of English 3 speeds, so they may be able to give you an idea if their knarps will fit the Raleigh calipers. They needs to be strong and have good pinch pressure to keep the brakes safe. If you're uncomfortable, do the Phillips brake swap.





Regarding the OP's shifter cable issue: 


Trawl the internet and any sources for direct replacement cables. There are still plenty around. Be sure you get the correct frame size cable. They made different lengths for different frame sizes. 

As someone else suggested, the modern version is that hex nut pinch bolt setup with the yoke. I like those quite a lot for replacements. They let you use a universal cable on any size frame.


----------

